# Going to 2.5 inch exhaust vs 2.25



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

atm i have a single magnaflow 2.25 system that was custom made with crush bends(i kno eww). Would going to 2.5 inch with all custom mendrel bends make a difference in power?. It is probaly gonna be pretty pricey as I would need a new magnaflow as well. Or is it better just to go all mandrel on the 2.25 system. Not sure if 2.5 inch would benefit cause we dont make much power and it shifts the hp curve higher up on the rpm and our engines dont rev high to begin with so im thinking i may lose performance because of the loss of low end torque. However the eurojet system is a 2.5 inch mandrel and they claim hp gains.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

As far as I know, the magnaflow system for the rabbit is the only aftermarket system that uses 2.25" piping. Even the magnaflow system for the jetta uses 2.5"

If ALL of these other companies use 2.5" it makes me think that it is the better choice between the two sizes.

BTW, isn't the stock system 2.25"? So really an aftermarket system the same diameter is only going to change the sound, no performance changes.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yea the stock diameter is 2.25 i was thinking since magnaflows a straight through designs there may be an increase in high rpm hp. I did notice a reduction in low end torque as a result of lowered back pressure.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd suggest looking at how mandrel bends differ from crushed... You will see just how much flow is being effected... 2.5" piping is noticeable... Not huge gains but seat of the pants feels better... Did you start off with resonator deletes? 

Its pretty crazy to see how much of the flow is improved with just better bends... in fact sometimes people have gone down in size with mandrel bent piping, and noticed gains... Hope this helps...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

at first i deleted the rear suitcase muffler and then awhile later i took the resonator off. After that I removed the inner muffler on the drivers side making it straight piped with nothing but cats. 2.25 inch crushed bends were put in place. That was extremely noisy but sounded awesome. I then of course got the magnaflow put in place and nothing else. I have an axelback that i can remove and can put the stock suitcase back in like 10min if i drive long distance cause the drone is loud sometimes on the highway. I am aware of the flow benefits. TylerO28 do you have 2.5 installed? and is it custom?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No I have eurojet exhaust... I really like the tone and it honestly doesn't have drone... I could say its pretty mellow but when you drop your foot into it, it really opens up...

I'm going turbo here in a bit and may consider 3" so I'll let you know if I do.
For the price though 500 bucks totally tig welded and stainless mandrel bent exhaust it cannot be beat! Plus they use the nice stainless that doesn't corrode even on the surface
Pic








Its not crooked fyi just noticed the photo makes it look like it is... Must be the angle of the photo... Ionno?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea the eurojets are refined and mellow as it has two mufflers probably the cleanest sounding. Mine is quite loud and makes a whoooshing sound at high rpm its kinda beastly sounding actually but I think thats because of the crush bends. I spent about 250 on mine so i cheaped out but it sounds like the magnaflows on youtube which are pretty nice sounding. I like your rear valence quite a bit. Are you gonna get the c2 turbo that was just released for like 3k? Maybe in a couple years I will go turbo for money and warranty reasons and hopefully they will have software for the turbo by then.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> Yea the eurojets are refined and mellow as it has two mufflers probably the cleanest sounding. Mine is quite loud and makes a whoooshing sound at high rpm its kinda beastly sounding actually but I think thats because of the crush bends. I spent about 250 on mine so i cheaped out but it sounds like the magnaflows on youtube which are pretty nice sounding. I like your rear valence quite a bit. Are you gonna get the c2 turbo that was just released for like 3k? Maybe in a couple years I will go turbo for money and warranty reasons and hopefully they will have software for the turbo by then.


 I'm actually getting my turbo from a fellow vortex member, c2 stage 2 with lots of add ons...
The rear valence is the oem thunderbunny bumper... Love it because its one piece and that diffuser is awesome. I think I may be the only guy running it in my area


----------

